# Juwel 180 first planted tank



## Dan walton (27 Jun 2013)

Just collected the rio 125 tank and pond solutions 2x39 light unit tank of a Facebook tropical fish page and the light off good old eBay myself and member Big Clown will be starting construction of our first aqua scape (hopefully) this weekend looking forward to it 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (27 Jun 2013)

Not where the tank will live just unloaded from the van and set up for a look 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Henry (28 Jun 2013)

Should make for a good setup. Nice size, and a good light. What are your plans for it flora/fauna-wise?

Enjoy your scaping!


----------



## Dan walton (28 Jun 2013)

Hopefully my friend (big clown) will step in here with the plant names and the more technical side of things at this stage its we are still figuring out which way to go I have collected a large amount of dragon rock and bogwood and big clown has been growing on some hc which will be used heavily in the foreground more pictures and posts to come over the next weeks months


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Jun 2013)

No real plans as yet dragon rock, wood, yes hc if we can keep it alive, at the moment its on my kitchen window 

hc photos here

Recommended number of 1 2 grow 'hc' pots | UK Aquatic Plant Society
1st iwagumi attempt.... | Page 3 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Fauna maybe an additional 5 Puntius pentazona to go with the 5 we already have and some other brightly coloured small fish depending whats availiable, that we like, locally
Flora is something Dan and I need to have a chat and write some plants we like down then we'll see what you guys think. I know dan wants some moss in there somewhere, after seeing some flame moss at Maidenhead aquatics in north leeds at the weekend.
Hopefully well get some inspiration whilst out shopping for essentials at the weekend

By the way Dan, that small qt tank getting dropped of at mine today so we'll be ready to make a mess this weekend


----------



## Dan walton (28 Jun 2013)

Thanks big C


----------



## Dan walton (30 Jun 2013)

A few more bits purchased for the set up today 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (30 Jun 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Anthony89 (30 Jun 2013)

Will be watching this closely. Hopefully ill learn something about your substrate choice.


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Jun 2013)

youll be able to see us make another mess when dans 180l tank comes next week. this tank might not even get started now it could get messy if we start it only to tear it down. epic muck up dan


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (30 Jun 2013)

will you be mineralising the John Innes for a few weeks before you flood the tank?  The Fluval Stratum isn't something i've heard used much, is it the flora sized or their shrimp substrate?  both are supposed to reduce the ph quite quickly, not sure if this is so as not used it myself, sorry for the questions, just trying to learn off what I can good luck with the set up peeps


----------



## Dan walton (30 Jun 2013)

As big clown says forgetful me forgot I had a bid running on a 180 litre tank on eBay jumped in and bought the 125 earlier this week off a sale swop page on Facebook purely cause it was to cheap to miss and you guessed it I've won the 180 ! Looks like MTS is devolving a little quicker than I thought ! So might be scaping the 180 instead what do you guys think? As for mineralising the compost my friend Big Clown is in charge of that side of things he's done far more research than myself so have put all my faith in him would like to hear if anyone else has tried this route and had success oh and Andy we can pick the tank up anytime after 5 in the evening this week   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Jun 2013)

I've used stratum before it only affects water for a couple of weeks, ph remained the same but I had an ammonia spike that soon got converted to nitrate by the mature filter I was using but that will be a small blip compared to the ammonia from the ji3. people mineralise it first to reduce the ammonia  where going to dry start the carpet for about 4/5 weeks and plant lots of stems the day we flood it flood it. hopefully we'll be able to control ammonia by removing large organic bits before we start and with large, frequent water changes. its the larger size stratum about an inch thick over the ji3 which will be mixed with some inert sand to improve aeration.
when we going for this tank then dan


----------



## Dan walton (30 Jun 2013)

Not sure Andy maybe Tom night will keep you posted 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (1 Jul 2013)

Should be able to collect this tank tonight if you can make it ? Will have to take some tools we may have to strip the cabinet to get into the van oh and it's a two hundred mile round trip !!!


----------



## Dan walton (1 Jul 2013)

Starting to look like a juwel showroom in this kitchen looks like I need to rename this journal juwel180 first planted tank 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jul 2013)

HC ready for planting now






Not bad from 1 pot in 8 weeks


----------



## Dan walton (2 Jul 2013)

Looking good Andy


----------



## Dan walton (3 Jul 2013)

Tank trim sorted hopefully will be siting tank and starting on the scape tomorrow evening 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Jul 2013)

I'll bring hc then


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Been busy playing with dragon rock and after countless positioning attempts have come up with what do you guys think ? 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Been busy riddling the JI3 now just mixing in with a coarse black grit hopefully have it in the tank tonight 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

The JI3 going in courtesy of big clown  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Misted down just to cap off with stratum 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jul 2013)

Planting time


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jul 2013)

The Hc planted and very little used about two thirds of a tray a bumper crop by Andy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jul 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Jul 2013)

A bit more planting done this evening just added some Staurogyne repens hope I've spelt that right hc and Pogostemon helferi both doing well just a daily misting from a spray bottle and plenty off light can't wait to see how it all progress over the coming weeks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Jul 2013)

Been up today. Heres a quick iphone pic


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Jul 2013)

tank look great. i just started a lwagumi same rock/plants


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Jul 2013)

were did you get that tray of hc from?


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jul 2013)

I grew it  I could have planted a 6 foot tank with what I had 
full story here
Recommended number of 1 2 grow 'hc' pots | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Jul 2013)




----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Jul 2013)

it make sense growing it for that size aquarium. for my project i order 15 pot of hc and that wasn't enough for a 3foot lol


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jul 2013)

I swapped some with nano james for the *Staurogyne repens *in the tank. its the same batch in his nano
15 pots I bet that cost a bit
my pot of hc, propagator and dirt it grew on cost me less than £30. so 5 big pots @ a fiver plus a fiver postage and its made its money back


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Jul 2013)

Oh yeah I was reading about he's hc plant. Good job man. I be looking forward to yours updates


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

Nice set up and great layout and rocks look good , you should def get some update pics in though. 
You going to be using a spray bar on this one ? 
Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (3 Aug 2013)

Yes I've bought and drilled some clear 16mm acrylic tube which runs the full length of the tank I will take some pictures when I finish work and update the forum I've downloaded that app and have left my iPad taking pictures every two minutes off my 100 litre community tank which has some plants in but not scaped just as a trial run so looking forward to viewing that later today


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2013)

Yes we plan use a spraybar. dan got some acrylic  and made one a few weeks ago, we just need a couple of bits to pipe it up and a bung for the end. Ill add the photos i took last night


----------



## justissaayman (3 Aug 2013)

How did you get the HC to frow like that?


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

I looked into that acrylic but was lucky enough to pick up a full spray bar kit for my aqua manta for £5 from maidenhead aquatics . I added that to the one I already had and now it will run the full length , but I tested it the other day in the bath and it has the same pressure all the way along the whole length of the spray bar , was worried about it dying it off at the other end  . Im not sure what your planning but I am also putting minimal media in the filter to help with flow , just going with a course and fine sponge, Alfa grog and some of those plastic scrubbies from wilks . Oh and  maybe some Purigen . 
Thought I would share 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2013)

That hc was grown emmersed in a propagator, in john ines 3. I just put it in  switched it on and left on window cill for 8 weeks topping up the water every couple of weeks. Photos can be found in the link in post #40 of this thread.

Dan that hc gets more attention than the rest of the tank ill have to do a step by step guide of how i did it


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2013)

Phone pics from last night










Just need the FTS when Dan gets home


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

That's grown in very nicely indeed , nice green and healthy , I really can't see room for error in a dsm .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2013)

Hc going great guns! Ive been squashing it flat to the substrate and it seem fairly compact and growing flat.
I think the real test with the dsm is when you flood it. Getting flow, co2 and maintenance right at this time is critical.
You planted your hc the day after us and its good to have something to compare it to.


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

The only thing im worried about is not having a fully cycled filter . It will be new and have zero bacteria  
Did you manage to get the atomizer from tank scape ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2013)

No im thinking about using the smaller of the two filters as a reactor but if we get enough co2 from this glass diffuser we'll stick with that for a while


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

I did think about that.  I've got a fluval 205 which I thought about using for a reactor but found out you have to get the outflow right , it would mean I would need another full length spray bar below the main spray bar , this way there would be no conflict with flow or dead spots in the tank .
 Found an up inline for £17 
Do you want to buy an intense bazooka off me to try that ? 
Cheers 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justissaayman (3 Aug 2013)

Looking so good


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Aug 2013)

Hey guys when you fill are you doing the daily water change for 1st week then dropping a water change every week etc until you get to 1 a week ?? 
Also will you be dosing straight after fill ? 
I read on aqua essentials blog something about not dosing the first few weeks .... This seems wrong right. ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Aug 2013)

Well be doing large daily water change for longer than you because of the john ines. We have a filter maturing in another tank. I've read somewhere that theres no need to dose straight away too and wont be dosing for the first week. Dosing in the first week is less of an issue with an enriched substrate which will leech quite a few nutruents into the water but there are plenty of people that do dose straight after flooding


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Before


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

These pictures are a little off topic but wanted to share them as I'm pretty pleased with the results there pictures of a 3 foot community tank that back in June looked a little sad its been moved to the kitchen table to make way for the rio 180 project as we are dry starting the 180 and I've been accumulating equipment I decided to trial run it on my old tank then I bought some Alternanthera and some Cryptocoryne from my local pets at home (not my favourite source of plants) I purchased a pond solutions light hood and installed a couple of Arcadia plant pro tubes which was intended for the original juewl 120 tank which got shelved when I accidentally bought the 180 off eBay so while waiting for the 180 to get established I've been playing with my old 3 footer installed a glass co2 diffuser a 5 kg pub co2 bottle another external filter which to be honest is maturing on this tank as not to affect water quality when I move the larger of the two filters to my 180 and last night I swopped the old hood for the pond solutions light so today after its first dose of high intensity light double filtration and copious amounts of co2 I've come home to find all my plants pearling very pleased and that's with a standard coral sand substrate can't wait till the 180 is full with its nutrient rich substrate what's going to happen hopefully another success story time will tell oh and Sam I've downloaded that app and made a nine hour time lapse video today not a lot to look at if I'm honest but would like to upload it on here all the same could you tell me how to as I can't seem to access the video through the image uploaded on here 

Cheers dan 

More pics to follow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

After


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

The last few pictures are a little cloudy as Big Clown (Andy) has just put some hc in there which has been growing in John Innes and finally a full tank shot of the 180 after all this journal is intended for that me and Andy just got a little carried away 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

A repeat picture minus my finger half covering the lens


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Aug 2013)

That rio is going to look mint  already does and once it's all grown in ..... Well suppose we will have to wait, Looking forward to how it pans out . 
That light really brings out the green . 
Good job ! 
I uploaded the video to you tube then pasted the URL on ukaps . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Bottle of co2 to eventually sited in the cellar with pipe work threw a small hole in floor


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Aquascape time lapse - YouTube

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Aug 2013)

Due to the Pogostemon Helferi drying out constantly and the slowed HC growth we're going to flood this tonight
Photos later


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Aug 2013)

Good luck and I will be interested to see how you guys get on   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Aug 2013)

Cheers Sam

Andy


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

The rio is being slowly filled as I write this I can see it being a slow process as we are trickling the water in very slowly through the filter pick up pipe and back to the tank via the spray bar mainly to try and save us hassle of priming the filter later time lapse running also just so I can watch a speedy fill up video


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Aug 2013)

Long night ahead ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Aug 2013)

Substrate nearly covered moving fill pipe for a faster fill


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Nearly there


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Well it's full time lapse video of the fill to follow here's a couple of pics fingers crossed it continues to grow !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (9 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Aug 2013)

Looking good  

Now to see if you can get it pearling today  !!! I think I have the same heater as you ! What filter you running on this ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Aug 2013)

One thats not big enough this tanks heading for disaster unless we get turnover increased


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Aug 2013)

Can you get to maiden head aquatics today ?? They do a really good internal filter/power head for £20 i think it's their own brand but i have it and its very good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

You didn't mention that last night Andy ! Need a local stockist of co2 gear this morning as the diffuser has decided to break overnight ! If need be I can take a external litre of the small tank and run that on the 180 that is running two after all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

It's pearling now Sam which is odd cause its been in the dark all night thought it might be just air from the recent fill but its only on the hc !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Aug 2013)

I think hc does that anyway when recently submerged but I may be wrong  
Gutted about the diffuser , I'd get on the case pronto ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Aug 2013)

Dont panic i have a jad 700lph with venturi that produces a fineish mist, with the added bonus of upping turnover. Its a bit ugly but will do for a quick fix. I just need to take it out of my clown loach tank.


----------



## tim (10 Aug 2013)

Looks good wet guys, hope you get your issues sorted, time to treat us to a full tank shot later


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

FTS as requested







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

It's amazing what happens with 1.2ph drop. Went to buy replacement co2 bits and came back to a sea of bubbles 700lph powerhead with co2 venturi and DIY acrylic spray bar.  I don't think I want to change injection method now




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Aug 2013)

Looks great  
How's the 1st day of being flooded feel ? Are you using a fluval filter ? 
And did you sort out the diffuser ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Aug 2013)

Aqua 1 aquis 750 series 2 for filtration and a jad powerhead/fountain pump for co2 distribution


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

It feels great very pleased I would have continued the dry start but was worried my Pogostemon was suffering from not being submerged as it was browning and I had a couple of the smaller pieces die off looks a lot happier now the hc is pearling like crazy   Slightly worried its going to float to the top thinking of giving it a hair cut next week will see how it progress over the next couple of days I can start thinking off some taller stems for the background now thinking I might add some red stems but I just can't decide which way to go.
Will be doubling up the filtration in the next few weeks and I want to alter the pipe work  inside the tank still waiting on a delivery of acrylic tube for this.
So Sam when's yours get the Noah treatment ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Aug 2013)

Sounds like you have a decent plan in mind. 
Noah's going to see the whale (Lol) in about 3 weeks , I'm aiming for the bank holiday weekend so have got a few days off work to make sure everything runs smoothly, waiting for my atomizer so can't do much until then,  but really I'm itching to as that's what it's all about after all !! 
Have you thought about what livestock you will be adding ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

Livestock is something me and Andy are still pondering over there was talk off just putting 40 or so neons in part of me keeps thinking fill it with shrimp but nothing set in stone as yet any suggestions ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Aug 2013)

Aug 9, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Aug 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed that time lapse of the flood   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (11 Aug 2013)

Am I getting obsessed ? I'm currently sat in front of my tank waiting for the lights to come on 3 mins and counting !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Aug 2013)

Yes make yourself useful and check ph


----------



## Dan walton (11 Aug 2013)

Already have Andy 6.5


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## terry82517 (14 Aug 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Aug 2013)

No photos but all seems well, everything is growing, no signs of algae(touch wood)I went over 2 days ago and his kitchen looks bright green with the reflection from the hc. I thought aliens had landed when i got there with the green glow coming from his windows. Started dosing tnc complete yesterday but am ordering EI kit this week. No measurable ammonia, nitrite(not that we even trust test kits or rely on them but wanted to see if there was any present)
Hows yours going terry must be time for an update on your journal too(warts and all)


----------



## Dan walton (14 Aug 2013)

Tanks looking great so far a few tips of the helferi have wilted but only slightly keeping a close eye on them reduced light a little yesterday Andy just knocked a hour off at end of day think it will be worth doing a 30% water change tomorrow however its your turn ! So get here early liquid carbon arrived today so can top your supply up however no reply from email regarding why there product was 54% more expensive on eBay poor customer service in my opion so the EI kit will have to be sourced elsewhere a simple courteous email wouldn't have hurt


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Aug 2013)

I noticed that the tnc liquid carbon is more expensive on eBay .. I think I am going to buy easy carbo 9.99 for 500 ml.  Off eBay .
I have got a good shop for Ei salts , they are on eBay as well . 
I paid £16 delivered for 1kg kno3 500 g kh2p04 and 1kg mgs04 , I thought a bargain which will last me years  . 
You should upload some pics . 
I'm filling very soon wanted to wait till I move but that's been held up so looks like I gotta drain etc to move :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (15 Aug 2013)

A few update pictures 6 days since we got it wet


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Aug 2013)

Looking sweeeet man. !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (16 Aug 2013)

Nice to come home to see everything pearling away


----------



## Dan walton (16 Aug 2013)




----------



## Dan walton (18 Aug 2013)

A up and down weekend this weekend decided to visit Planted tanks at Selby was very disappointed to find that have seized trading and now only do reptiles was really looking forward to visiting a shop that just did plants however not to be so this morning I visited along with Big Clown (Andy) Calder dale aquatics at sowerby bridge fantastic little shop some small but wheel planted tanks and the plant stock (all tropica) was in great shape came away with a couple of pots for the 180 unfortunately missing the labels but will compare them with the catalogue I got while there and list there appropriate names in the near future there still potted at the minute and sat in the 180 awaiting further attention later this week pictures to follow at that time unfortunately they did come with some hitch hiking snails which hopefully I will be able to kill off while the tank is fish less (suggestions welcome on how to do this).
While there I was talking about the rio 125 that I originally bought to scape and mentioned that should I find a nice large piece of bogwood I might consider doing a wood and moss tank as I've seen some beautiful mosses and always fancied a go at which point I was lead into a back store room and shown some amazing pieces of wood all submerged in a very large tank needless to say I am now in possession of a very nice piece and two tubs of moss looks like the rio 125 is getting started running out of room so this one might become my bedroom tank ! I can see another journal getting started  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## justissaayman (19 Aug 2013)

Esha gastroplex for the snails. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

Thats the one dan^^


----------



## Dan walton (22 Aug 2013)

Well going to mow the hc tonight wish us luck


----------



## Dan walton (22 Aug 2013)

Before


----------



## Dan walton (22 Aug 2013)

During


----------



## Dan walton (22 Aug 2013)

After
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

I've shortened the photoperiod and co2 time back to 7 hours while having a brew and a break from the 120 wood and moss


----------



## Dan walton (30 Aug 2013)

70% water change this evening and a good dose of esha gastropex hopefully kill the snails off been picking of the easy to get ones with tweezers but think I'm fighting a losing battle time for chemical warfare ! 

Photos is week 1 after HC trim 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Aug 2013)

Looks great , where did the bleedy snail come from. ?? ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (30 Aug 2013)

Bought a couple of plants a couple of weeks back same time I acquired the bogwood and moss for the 120 they are still in pots in the 180 (will post pics in a min) they hitched a ride on them plants lesson learned future plants will get a bath in snail killer before they go in the tank 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (30 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (4 Sep 2013)

Happy to see that the 180 isn't a death chamber for fish put this chap in there on Monday to see how it got on seems happy with that in mind will be purchasing some more ottos shortly as part of my clean up crew 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Sep 2013)

Have you backed co2 off then? I thought there would have been too much in there for fish. film on top says not enough really. nice temp co2 fix on both tanks if you can maintain correct levels in both. you might need some Po4 in both tanks, I don't think there's enough in tnc complete if my 35l is anything to go by, I'm just starting to get a bit of GSA on glass.


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Sep 2013)

My ottos didn't go near the HC in my tank they cleaned diatoms off everything else though, you'll be after some shrimp next


----------



## Dan walton (4 Sep 2013)

Yep shrimp next and more ottos its getting bad hc showing browning on some leaves plants seem healthy but need to clear up that algae co2 backed off but steady supply still and same time period as before just ordered another filter a allpondsoloutions 100ef claims to have a flow rate of a1000 litres a minute ! Going to run this filter on this tank think with both we should be on top of it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Sep 2013)

Lots of people have aps filters on here and seem very happy with them you can leave half the media out to improve flow because you don't need as much in a planted tank. see if anyones got any cherry shrimp put a post in for sale/swap/wanted. they had some nice ones at CVA last time we were there too. I want rid of the amanos and a few cherrys instead in the 35l


----------



## Dan walton (13 Sep 2013)

Been hectic at work and a lot of late nights so not a lot happened with the tank for a week or two just water changes however tonight I've added a all pond solutions 1000ef filter and got round to planting the potted plants that have been tucked in either corner on top of that 5 cherry shrimps have been added a little disappointed with these as they came from a eBay seller purely as I haven't had time to visit my fish shop to pick them myself they arrived today and all seem healthy the biggest being about 15mm in length easily spotted probing around in the HC carpet the other 4 however are mere small fry I fear I may never see these again I hope I'm proved wrong lesson learned buy from shop not eBay hopefully may get a little time this weekend to get some better specimens photos to follow soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (15 Sep 2013)

A few update pics and if you look closely you can see some of the new additions 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (24 Sep 2013)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/25/epygeryz.jpg[/
A couple of update pics the amanos and ottos have cleaned up the tank fantastically it looks ten times better than it and has restored a little faith now thinking that livestock is going to be mostly shrimp the Amanos are the first shrimp I've ever kept and they are fascinating to watch happy days are here again !


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Sep 2013)

tank looking good.


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Sep 2013)

Good to see this doing well again. The new filter and clean up crew have done their job. The hc is looking nice and green and other plants are starting to fill in nicely, cant wait for behind the rocks to grow too. Getting there now dan.


----------



## Dan walton (23 Oct 2013)

A few update pictures following a 50% water change and a little stem trimming and replanting also taken the Myriophyllum out of the pots thinned the bunches and planted them out in the back right hand side will update in a couple of days when everything settles down only problems to date are the co2 running out and not having had time to collect a new bottle however things seem ok


----------



## NanoJames (28 Oct 2013)

Good to see my old Staurogyne doing well! Tank looks great lads.


----------



## Dan walton (6 Nov 2013)

A few update pics following a large water change and a hc carpet trim pleased to announce that the co2 is back up and running however on a freebie fire extinguisher as I haven't had time to get to the air products depot and get my large bottle exchanged either way the fire extinguisher should see me into the new year  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

A good water change larger stems trimmed back and trimmings planted in the right hand back corner as it was looking a little bare mowed the hc carpet added 5 assassin snails hopefully deal with the horrendous amount of snails that have appeared in the tank and 4 Dalmatian mollies at the request of the missus as she thought the tank needed fish and not just shrimp and ottos will be keeping a close eye on these they may end up residing in the 125 moss tank wanting to stock this tank now but still unsure I love the shrimp but thinking of a shoal of small fish to give it a bit more activity


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Now hasn't this come along nicely  
Awesomes 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

Cheers Sam just been flicking threw old pictures and the changes are amazing thanks


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Fair play as it looks very nice , I in the other hand get itchy fingers and have to change things and add new etc etc , I just always need to be doing something so The quicker I get a second tank the better haha 



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Jan 2014)

50 cardinal tetras. D'ont like mollies
This is going quite well to say your co2 is off again the only plants that are suffering are the hc and stauro


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Jan 2014)

And those stems on the right have made a big difference


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

Hc seems fine just give it a hair cut its pogo and styro that's suffering but sure it will bounce back when the co goes back on


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Jan 2014)

Hmm! a nice dense carpet of hc growing low tech, there will be a few jealous folk on here. Perhaps you should find an alternatives for the  pogo and stauro and convert this to an out and out low tech. It would save buying a new co2 set for the 120.


----------



## Dan walton (6 Jan 2014)

The assasin snails have already been working there magic just over 24 hrs since I introduced them and snail numbers noticeably reduced !


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Jan 2014)

Nice, as long as you dont have an explosion of assasin population. Been doing more thinking about turning this low tech how about some Bucephalandras to replace the pogo and stauro


----------



## Dan walton (6 Jan 2014)

Big clown said:


> Nice, as long as you dont have an explosion of assasin population. Been doing more thinking about turning this low tech how about some Bucephalandras to replace the pogo and stauro


Will look plants up and have a think co2 should be back on by end of week call up tomorrow night for a look and we can discuss next phase want to get the middle rear area planted out May move two pieces of dragon rock forward slightly to accommodate this let me know your thoughts


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jan 2014)

Very nice Dan! 

Some eleocharis would look good on the left and right side of this scape.


----------



## Dan walton (6 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Very nice Dan!
> 
> Some eleocharis would look good on the left and right side of this scape.


Just googled some images of the eleocharis and I agree also think this May work as a replacement for the hc I had in my wood and moss will have to give it a go cheers Ian


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Jan 2014)

Ye more plants in the mid rear. I've never really been happy with the hardscape in here since about 3 weeks after we planted it. The 2 largest rocks need moving forward then you can have a big bush of that  Myriophyllum like the left rear(I wanting to put this in my new cube) I think once you move those 2 we might need to move a few more around. 
Some of the hc needs to go, its too much of a chore to cut it.
I got a bit of bacopa caroliniana coming my way which could be an option for the middle
Catch you tomorrow


----------



## Dan walton (11 Jan 2014)

The co2 is back on ! Oh and Sam the dimensions of the bottle are 32 inches tall by 5 1/4 inches diameter that's a 5kg the size most pubs use   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Jan 2014)

Dan walton said:


> The co2 is back on ! Oh and Sam the dimensions of the bottle are 32 inches tall by 5 1/4 inches diameter that's a 5kg the size most pubs use


Was the last one that big? I dont remember it been taller than your cabinet!


----------



## Dan walton (11 Jan 2014)

Big clown said:


> Was the last one that big? I dont remember it been taller than your cabinet!


Yes identical bottle slightly taller than cabinet only just though 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (12 Jan 2014)

A trip to Calder valley aquatics this afternoon saw me coming away with a bunch of Alternanthera pink reinecki which I have planted behind the middle rocks in this tank and a pot of Lilaeopsis which I'm going to plant in the bogwood tank.
While tinkering around with this I've installed a co2 reactor which I bought some time ago and never used plus this has allowed me to place the spray bar near the bottom of the tank hopefully this may benefit my pogo styro and hc also repositioned the heater  a pleasant afternoons tinkering 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scrud (13 Jan 2014)

great tank great inspiration to get my 180 sorted out!


----------



## Dan walton (13 Jan 2014)

scrud said:


> great tank great inspiration to get my 180 sorted out!


Thank you this was my first attempt at a dedicated planted tank and it's so much more rewarding than just keeping fish


----------



## Dan walton (15 Jan 2014)

Trimmed back some of the hc carpet tonight and currently on with planting some hair grass by far the most fiddly plant to go in so far I hope its a success pics coming soon


----------



## Dan walton (15 Jan 2014)

About halfway there the big green clump floating in the las picture is trimmed hc so plenty of fishing ahead to get it all out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (15 Jan 2014)

Finished two patches of hair grass bit of hc removed and a few taller stems trimmed and replanted 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (21 Jan 2014)

Both filters stripped and cleaned first time since I installed them on this tank very little dirt inside I'm sure the impellers have benefited from the clean out and the flow does seem to have improved however not  a huge difference however a piece of mind knowing that these filters are on top of the job and can go lengthy periods with little maintenance


----------



## Dan walton (23 Feb 2014)

Will be pulling some hc up tomorrow from either side it will be getting a haircut at the same time it's looking vey green and healthy but is taking some keeping up to needs cutting frequently and doing so takes a long time not so much the cutting but getting all the trimmings out of the tank there's still some stuck in the stems at the back from the last trim it's just grows where it sticks 

Will be thinning out or completely removing the pink reiki in the middle rear I just don't like this plant it's growing and healthy it just bores me 





Will be replacing it with this and some of this 





Will be adding more grass to each side to replace the trimmed hc





Will update tomorrow here's a FTS before we either improve or destroy our first scape fetch your scissors and tweezers tomorrow Andy



 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (25 Feb 2014)

Well we have been brutal with our hc carpet cut a lot away 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (25 Feb 2014)

Well it's been a long night see how it looks in morning 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Feb 2014)

what have you done with the hc. I buy it?


----------



## Dan walton (25 Feb 2014)

legytt said:


> what have you done with the hc. I buy it?


Just put a big clump in a box for you and big clown is going to post it tomorrow he will be in touch 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Feb 2014)

Dan walton said:


> Just put a big clump in a box for you and big clown is going to post it tomorrow he will be in touch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanks man. I was going to order some 1-2 pots.
thanks dan andy


----------



## Dan walton (10 Mar 2014)

Been a bit brutal and cut a lot of the stems back at the rear as they were starting to look untidy also removed some more hc and added the glosso can't wait for this to fill in cleaned the spray bars with my new brush and added another 35 Amano shrimps all of which have disappeared into the dragon rock and stems at the rear the assasin snails have got the snail outburst under control which is good so just a case of keeping up with  water changes and waiting for it all to fill in again 















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Mar 2014)

Looks like we've been in with a strimmer . I hope the back bounces back fairly quickly


----------



## Dan walton (10 Mar 2014)

Be nice if dean get them pots in for the weekend Andy that will bulk it back up


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Mar 2014)

You should have just got them from Aquaessentials but I'd have probably done the same, its a good shop worth supporting. You'll have to thin the stems out to fit the new plants in, its fairly dense behind the rocks. Are you pulling some\all of the myriophyllum? and we've still got to trim the bad bits from stauro and pogo.
Theres some work gone into both your tanks over the last few weeks, its making me want to go out and out high tech with the cube and put some hard stems in the rear.


----------



## Dan walton (10 Mar 2014)

Big clown said:


> You should have just got them from Aquaessentials but I'd have probably done the same, its a good shop worth supporting. You'll have to thin the stems out to fit the new plants in, its fairly dense behind the rocks. Are you pulling some\all of the myriophyllum? and we've still got to trim the bad bits from stauro and pogo.
> Theres some work gone into both your tanks over the last few weeks, its making me want to go out and out high tech with the cube and put some hard stems in the rear.




I agree I like the shop that's why I've placed the order with dean however I will be ordering from aqua essentials if he lets me down this time

Oh and yes get some advanced stems in that cube


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (14 Mar 2014)

Not heard from dean looks like aqua essentials will be getting a order placed this weekend !


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Mar 2014)

Im going there this afternoon do you want me to ask him what the crack is


----------



## Dan walton (14 Mar 2014)

Aye ask him if there ordered or arrived if they are there pick em up and I'll pay you for them


----------



## Dan walton (20 Mar 2014)

Not a lot changed really just been keeping up with water changes and dosing tnc complete 20mm every other day the extra shrimp have made the tank a lot more interesting as there's more activity specially after a water change and feeding anyway a few update pics 





A scrap between a cherry shrimp and a Mollie for a wafer the shrimp won very amusing 
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (30 Mar 2014)

Added a little more hair grass this week a pot of Java fern a pot of Lilaeopsis also got a pot of Pogostemon Erectus which I will be planting this week along with cutting the longer stems of Proserpinaca and replanting those a few update pics 



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tim (30 Mar 2014)

Looking nice and healthy dan.


----------



## Dan walton (1 Apr 2014)

Andys been in with the scissors trimmed the Cuba and replanted a few stems and planted the new pot of Pogo Erectus and a bit of a tidy up top man

bi






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (21 Apr 2014)

Pulled a lot of the stems from the rear of this tank this Easter they was looking tired and had been trimmed to death I've replaced them with 3 pots of Proserpinaca palustris cuba and 2 pots of Hygrophila pinnatifida which I'm hoping will turn a nice red in colour also capped of the stratum with grey sand a little tricky but seemed to have had some success I've still a good half bag to go in but going to wait till it's settled for a few days first giving serious thoughts to upping the lighting on this tank it just seems very slow growing will see what happens over the coming weeks first 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (23 Jun 2014)

Think its time I pulled the plug on this tank it just doesn't do anything for me anymore since I pulled the hc carpet think I'm going to transfer the shrimp and ottos to the 125 and let big clown take some for his cube I know he's after some critters for his now. once everything is rehomed I think a rescape more dirt maybe wood ??? Or replace with a new tank ??? Watch this space big changes on the way 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jun 2014)

Dan walton said:


> Think its time I pulled the plug on this tank it just doesn't do anything for me anymore since I pulled the hc carpet think I'm going to transfer the shrimp and ottos to the 125 and let big clown take some for his cube I know he's after some critters for his now. once everything is rehomed I think a rescape more dirt maybe wood ??? Or replace with a new tank ??? Watch this space big changes on the way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I think a jungle scape would like awesome dan


----------



## Dan walton (6 Jul 2014)

Decided to pull all the long stems out of this tank today they had grown straggly and turned into a big ball of mess near the surface my fault I've lost interest in this tank.
I've chucked the last half bag of grey sand in at the rear to fill the holes left by the stems I may lose most of the styro next maybe replanting  the better stems honestly I'm not sure part of me wants to knock it into kit form and get rid.
I'm considering doing a cube tank in my front room so shelving this would give me time to do so plus I wouldn't have to walk into the kitchen to look at it hmmmm decisions decisions either way something's going to happen I'm getting itchy fingers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Henry (14 Jul 2014)

Be a shame to get rid of a nice big tank like this. It's likely you'll want something big again after doing the cube; my interests jump from nano to large jungle monthly.


----------



## Dan walton (16 Jul 2014)

Starting to consider chucking some wood in here and rearranging/losing some of the dragon rock then fill it with easy plants Anubis and a few crypts things like that keep the co2 to help things along time to start looking for wood


----------

